

Facebook Launches Standalone iPhone/Android Messenger App (And It’s Beluga) - MatthewB
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/09/facebook-launches-standalone-mobile-messenger-app-and-it%E2%80%99s-beluga/

======
rdl
Wow, this is one of the best results of an early-stage acquisition I've seen.
Not only did they preserve the original app, but they incorporated all of its
awesomeness into the core product.

